# The new Skulltrail. Dual Sockets 1366 Support: Quad-Core Nehalem-EP



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

Server MBD Eeb SKT 1366 2P-12 DIMM 6 SATA2 Geth RM

This is hitting soon, the MB's are out and I know someone with 2 chips already 

I think a lot of records will drop from the added CPU horsepower 

*Processor: Dual Sockets 1366 Support: Quad-Core Nehalem-EP*. QPI: 4.8 / 5.8 / 6.4 GT/s. Core Logic: Intel Tylersburg-24D IOH + Intel ICH10R. Memory: 12 DIMM Slots Support: DDR3 1066/1333 Reg DIMM/ Unbuffered DIMM with ECC/ non ECC, Max Memory Capacity up to 96GB(RDIMM)/24GB(UDIMM), Low Voltage Memory supported. Storage Interface: 6-port SATA2 from ICH10R Optional Asus PIKE PIKE 1064E/1068E (RAID 0, 1, 1E) PIKE 1078 (HW RAID 5, 6, 50, 60). RAID Support: 6 SATA2 300MB/s ports: Intel Matrix Storage (for Windows only) (Support software RAID 0, 1, 10 & 5) LSI PCI-E x16 Slot (Gen2 x16 Link) (Auto switch to x8 Link if slot 5 is occupied ) MegaRAID (for Linux/Windows), (Support software RAID 0, 1, 10). PCI-E x8 Slot (Gen2 X8 Link), PCI-E x8 Slot (Gen2 X4 Link),.





Wahooooo










*Here's another board...*


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

ASUS FTW. Looks bad ass.. If I went i7 I would need one of these lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

omfg sex

that board is CHEAPPP to man im gonna get one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd like to see a real picture.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2009)

Parallel port FTW!


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

I see no reason for dual i7s... Isnt 1 sexy enough?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> I see no reason for dual i7s... Isnt 1 sexy enough?



it looses its awsome after about 2 months


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## G@dn!q (Feb 16, 2009)

OMFG!!! That is a serious badass mobo! Asus rocks 
I may switch to i7 with this one


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> it looses its awsome after about 2 months



Well get on xfire and we will talk about this!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Well get on xfire and we will talk about this!



lol had to reformat my boards teh gay i dont have xfire installed yet and i need to head to work soon


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


>



Holy cow, does that thing have 12 memory slots?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

How exactly are these new Skulltrails?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

18 memory slots. Because 24gb just isn't enough.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How exactly are these new Skulltrails?





the next basazz dual CPU boards, ??? Thought that was easy!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> ASUS FTW. Looks bad ass.. If I went i7 I would need one of these lol



That ASUS board is a dual-1207 board (Opteron, Athlon64 FX). Wonder how it got here.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> the next basazz dual CPU boards, ??? Thought that was easy!



Skulltrail is the name of a single board. It's unique because it uses server hardware in combination with NV chips to allow SLI and offers overclocking options. 
Gotta love the marketing trick Skulltrail is, now everything is a Skulltrail to average Joe.

These are just standard server/workstation boards. Apart from using the next generation of CPU's they offer nothing special.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea it a dual fest, intel and Amd


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


>



ISA FTW! 

And have to throw in a Joey Lawrence Whoa!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Skulltrail is the name of a single board. It's unique because it uses server hardware in combination with NV chips to allow SLI and offers overclocking options.
> Gotta love the marketing trick Skulltrail is, now everything is a Skulltrail to average Joe.
> 
> These are just standard server/workstation boards. Apart from using the next generation of CPU's they offer nothing special.




so a dual board is "nothing special" well excuse me


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> ISA FTW!
> 
> And have to throw in a Joey Lawrence Whoa!



Unless you're talking about running an ISA server that's called PCI-X.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> so a dual board is "nothing special" well excuse me



They aren't. They've been freely available since the early 90's at least.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's some more hot socket on socket action...

X8DN3:
http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/X8DA3.jpg

X8DTN+:
http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/X8DTNPLUS.jpg

Edit: SystemViper has already added these photos to first post.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

X8DN3 + two 4870X2's = YUMMY


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> They aren't. They've been freely available since the early 90's at least.



YEs they are to me, "Mr average Joe" as you call me. When the latest Hottest chip comes out in a Dual format, To me that is FANTASTIC, Why are you so obscurly negatgive" we are only having soem fun with some cutting edge boards.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2009)

As for the next "skulltrail", as in Intel's successor to the D5400XS "skulltrail" motherboard, it is going to be a little different. It is speculated that the board will carry a Lucid-Hydra chip, so you could drop in any combination of graphics cards. Intel is doing the way same with the next version of DX58SO "smackover" too. None of the boards in the OP are skulltrail. It's like calling every monster-truck Bigfoot.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> As for the next "skulltrail", as in Intel's successor to the D5400XS "skulltrail" motherboard, it is going to be a little different. It is speculated that the board will carry a Lucid-Hydra chip, so you could drop in any combination of graphics cards. Intel is going the same with the next version of DX58SO "smackover" too. None of the boards in the OP are skulltrail. It's like calling every monster-truck Bigfoot.




oh thanks for you laser like knowledge, it was a generalization, what is everyone focused on being exact, what is with you guys!

and it no like calling every truck Bigfoot, it's like calling the next bad azz monster truck " the next big foot, at least get it right!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> oh thanks for you laser like knowledge, it was a generalization, what is everyone focused on being exact, what is with you guys!



their intelect is unfathomable to us. much like if we were to see them in person we would probably die by veiwing their aura alone.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

> their intelect is unfathomable to us. much like if we were to see them in person we would probably die by veiwing their aura alone.



yea, sorry I am just "joe the plumber" hope you never need you toilet fixed


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 16, 2009)

everyone was like aw i need to get a dual socket board for the last set of quad intels and i hardly see anyone with them

its just server grade boards easily available already

servers have got that much ram already, i dont get it this would set you back a few grand at least to deck out


----------



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> and it no like calling every truck Bigfoot, it's like calling the next bad azz monster truck " the next big foot, at least get it right!



You didn't get it right with the OP in the first place, saying "the new skulltrail" and posting pics of several Nehalem-EP (and one AMD QuadFX) motherboards, why should I care more about the Bigfoot argument's accuracy?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> YEs they are to me, "Mr average Joe" as you call me. When the latest Hottest chip comes out in a Dual format, To me that is FANTASTIC, Why are you so obscurly negatgive" we are only having soem fun with some cutting edge boards.



I'm not negative, I'm just stating that these are server/workstation boards that offer nothing special like Skulltrail did. Hence a comparison is just wrong. 
Besides, I did not call you average Joe, I just stated that average Joe calls everything Skulltrail nowadays which I consider great marketing by Intel. Specially considering everybody complained about Skulltrail.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> everyone was like aw i need to get a dual socket board for the last set of quad intels and i hardly see anyone with them
> 
> its just server grade boards easily available already
> 
> servers have got that much ram already, i dont get it this would set you back a few grand at least to deck out



ya but imagine the folding power!!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> You didn't get it right with the OP in the first place, saying "the new skulltrail" and posting pics of several Nehalem-EP (and one AMD QuadFX) motherboards, why should I care more?




wow, thanks, sorry i was fixing the sink, but i do agree i jumped the gun with that wrong picture, but it's not what you did but how you did it, like so , what he word, con-da -something


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya but imagine the folding power!!




And that is just one advantage, but this was susposed to be a fun, wow, nice thread, what is happening in this place.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> And that is just one advantage, but this was susposed to be a fun, wow, nice thread, what is happening in this place.



buzz kills just to name a few


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

Heey, I will just shut up and hope someone can post a cool picture of a QUAD Nehalem or AMD board,

now you be talking my language. Peace DTB and BT


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 16, 2009)

What chipset do these boards use? x58 I am guessing or has a new chipset that supports i7 been added?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet. Can't wait to see some results on these boards.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the sound of that lucid chip..
mixed gpus for f@h yum and general asskickery.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> wow, thanks, sorry i was fixing the sink, but i do agree i jumped the gun with that wrong picture, but it's not what you did but how you did it, like so , what he word, con-da -something



condescending?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not going there any more, show me a Quad board!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I'm not going there any more, show me a Quad board!



http://www.tyan.com
http://www.supermicro.com
http://www.intel.com
http://etc


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://www.tyan.com
> http://www.supermicro.com
> http://www.intel.com
> http://etc




thanks man.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

It's a good time to pick one up.







That quad is cheaper than some high-end single socket boards  The downside is that you would need to use 8000-series processors. I don't think any of the Shanghai's are under $1000, but some of the Barcelona models are under $500.

Also, you can deck this motha out with 64GB (16 x 4GB) for under $1500  Not too shabby.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

*Now Your Talking*


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

If you liked that, prepare yourself and click the thumbnail:





Tyan's latest is about as hot as it gets for AMD quads. Now 8-way systems on the other hand...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quad Socket F board for a killer cluster:







Specs if you want


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_configurator.asp?PRID=6768

That's pretty much what all 8-way Opteron systems look like (4 "cards," two processors on each).


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 16, 2009)

It would be nice if AMD made a skulltrail just like this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2009)

They did.  It was called QuadFX and it flopped.  I have no idea why Intel is still doing it.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Quad Socket F board for a killer cluster:




Nice. Though I don't think my cluster would go beyond one of them 

Wish I did something that could utilize a system like that (besides Folding). Instead of going into network administration and programming, should have kept with 3D modeling?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They did.  It was called QuadFX and it flopped.  I have no idea why Intel is still doing it.



But the results, it can't even compete with a normal Intel dual.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2009)

*demands amd makes a quad board and immediatly* .... *waits*


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_configurator.asp?PRID=6768
> 
> That's pretty much what all 8-way Opteron systems look like (4 "cards," two processors on each).



Looks like Iwill's (RIP ) 8-way system.

Tyan's 8-ways are 4P mainboards with 4P daugterboards.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah it would rule at folding

if i had the cash id get a server like that but id have to have a lot of cash to spend to think about getting stuff like that


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah it would rule at folding
> 
> if i had the cash id get a server like that but id have to have a lot of cash to spend to think about getting stuff like that



Powerball just came to Florida... maybe I should play 

Though I wonder what would yield more points, 4 x SMP client + 2 x GPU or 1 x SMP + 6 x GPU?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2009)

The GPU.  Its not even worth folding on processors anymore.

I compile maps on my server and basically anything else that takes longer than 15 minutes and is multithreaded.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They did.  It was called QuadFX and it flopped.  I have no idea why Intel is still doing it.



Look how many people here misuse the name Skulltrail, it's great marketing. There have been far better boards than Skulltrail, none as well known amongst the general public or even many enthusiasts. Think BP6, P2B-DS with slotkets, PC-DL + finalzero BIOS, DH800, etc. None had the name Skulltrail has, and Skulltrail really isn't as great as some of those.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The GPU.  Its not even worth folding on processors anymore.
> 
> I compile maps on my server and basically anything else that takes longer than 15 minutes and is multithreaded.



Yeah, thought it might lean that way. My new 4870 has been folding (for TPU!) since Saturday and I've noticed a nice little point boost 

A little off-topic, but still in the spirit of this thread, what would be the best 6 card config? All ATI, all nVidia, or a mix (if possible)?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 16, 2009)

That ASUS MBD 1366 2P-12 board looks interesting. 

1./ Looks smaller than a regular server board... and could probably fit regular "large" cases rather than full server class cases.
2./ WOW, cheap. Only $460. I guess that is because most of the chipset is now ON DIE... on the CPU.

Are these dual socket Nehalem-EP running Registered DDR3, and NOT fully buffered DDR3. That's good news, much cooler/cheaper/faster i guess.

I think dual socket "workstations" will become pretty popular with enthusiasts in 2009. What a lot of power (or upgradability option) by getting one of these for your mainboard. Do video editing and WHOOSH. Job done.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

Dudes seriously calling those run of the mill DP server boards Skulltrail is like calling any vehicle with twelve cylinders a Ferrari. It might be a "buzzkill" for you while your fixing your sink or whatever but yes...accuracy counts.

I'm posting this off my Skulltrail rig which is not a run of the mill workstation. Having 4 full 16X PCIe slots that can run CF or SLI is not run of the mill. Having BIOS options for insane overvoltage, GTL tweaks, FSB, DRAM and CPU overclocking is not something you get in those boards you posted.

Get excited and jump around all you want about multisocket boards but you _can't OC them through BIOS_ like you can a SkullTrail.

You won't be running your chips at 4ghz+ on a run of the Mill Server board. That's why they are "so cheap" and Skulltrail isn't.

The new SKulltrail really will be something to jump around and get excited about because it could possibly push a pair of Gainestown CPUs to 5ghz given proper cooling and that's 16 cores (if you count HT) of insane CPU power there.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 16, 2009)

Does your skulltrail have this?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder if Nehalem-EP can work asymmetrically, ie. two processors with same QPI but different multipliers.  Thread scheduling would of course be imperfect, unless Win 7 has an improved scheduler. But a nice way to start... add extra CRUNCH on the cheap. Main processor as you can afford... second processor, the cheapest available. Set primary affinity for all your main applications/games to your faster processor... but let the second one come in and mop up threads in multitasking applications, encoding tasks, and OS services.

Asymmetric worked with dual P3's but most Xeon (Core2) didnt like to be anything but IDENTICAL CPUID IDENTICAL STEPPING. There is no reason in theory for -EP not to allow asymmetrics.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2009)

The only difference between Skulltrail and not is Skulltrail has two NVIDIA MCP 100 chips.  That is, Skulltrail supports SLI and the rest don't.  How...boring.


The only other changes are in the feature set of the BIOS because Skulltrail is targeted at enthusiasts while the rest are targeted at servers (EATX)/workstations (ATX).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 17, 2009)

What we need is a BIOS hacker who can "re-use" components of the skulltrail and ASUS z7s BIOS and travel them as patches to other server firmware (like ASUS DSEB).


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 17, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Does your skulltrail have this?



Nope mine was the very first run of the D5400XS and did not have the catchy logo on it.

I'm perfectly happy with the ST. It's been OCed from day one and running at continuous 100% load at 4.1 ghz since I got my X5470s.

The FB DIMMS do seem to have a limited range for OCing but subsequent BIOS from Intel offered up further dividers to ameliorate the issue.

4.1ghz @ 1.36Vcore is good for me 

I'm kind of stuck with my HD3870X2s and not keen to upgrade but I imagine that with TRI-SLI this board would be a Gamer's wet dream.

And if it's "boring" then I guess everything about PCs is boring.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

you are guys are going to be jealous when i get one of these!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 17, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

man you got that car and you got the hemi board to go with it, all you need now is to be dating Karmen Electra!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> man you got that car and you got the hemi board to go with it, all you need now is to be dating Karmen Electra!



lol, give me one second. 

omg this is a piss por job of photoshoping. lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Dudes seriously calling those run of the mill DP server boards Skulltrail is like calling any vehicle with twelve cylinders a Ferrari. It might be a "buzzkill" for you while your fixing your sink or whatever but yes...accuracy counts.



I'm glad I'm not the only one annoyed by how everyone misuses the Skulltrail name 




jbunch07 said:


> you are guys are going to be jealous when i get one of these!



Omg, photoshop would run so great on that... You should consider removing those extra USB/PS2 ports though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one annoyed by how everyone misuses the Skulltrail name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no I need to keep them so I can dual wield my mice!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice 

And... a real 6 socket board:







The ALR 6x6 Revolution! Took 6 Pentium Pro cpu's, and thanks to it's unique construction could accept 6 P-Pro Overdrives! This was a fairly hot item to pick up on eBay for several years.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one annoyed by how everyone misuses the Skulltrail name
> .




man you can't get over that one,


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 17, 2009)

You can buy 8 way P2/3 Xeons off eBay and other sites quite often. They're quite cheap as well. They tend to be huge and heavy though.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Intel didnt really think theyre design thru thouroughly.
11x 1366 slots, but only 2x ddr3 slots. IDK


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

im sorry but the last 2 pictures of the multi socket boards are some of the worst photoshopping I have ever seen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The FB DIMMS do seem to have a limited range for OCing but subsequent BIOS from Intel offered up further dividers to ameliorate the issue.


It's probably because of the advanced memory buffer (AMB).  The AMB chip on my sticks of memory can head north of 80C while idle.  The only way you can get anywhere with overclocking FB-DIMMs is to put significant active cooling on the AMB chips.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think Intel didnt really think theyre design thru thouroughly.
> 11x 1366 slots, but only 2x ddr3 slots. IDK






> Originally Posted by 3dsage
> *I think Intel didnt really think theyre design thru thouroughly*.
> 11x 1366 slots, but only 2x ddr3 slots. IDK



I think they were planning on using 2 those new 1x12G gig sticks DDR420 

I heard they are pretty sweet,. You see I got some of what intel was smoking and figured out what they were thinking, it basically just a skulltrail setup, but with some of the skulltrail stuff, but then adding some skulltrail superstructure while taking into account the limitations of the skulltrail. So i think they basically copied the skulltrail without even using a skulltrail design but instead marketing it like the skulltrail and then adding some skulltrail features but not really features from the skulltrail but parts from the skulltrail, like skulltrail sata plugs and skulltrail USB ports. thus making this new skulltrial, not really the skulltrial but the anthisisis of the skulltrail without it's baggage except the hype. So now without any further adoo, the new skulltrail, well not really the new skulltrail but part of .....  arggggg forget it....


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude you are mistaken it is a skulltrail in a form of a anti-skulltrail, Ala Skulltraill.

Notice the officill skulltraill branding in the upper right hand corner(skulltraill)


Skulltraill..


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Dude you are mistaken it is a skulltrail in a form of a anti-skulltrail, Ala Skulltraill.
> 
> Notice the officill skulltraill branding in the upper right hand corner(skulltraill)
> 
> ...




Wow your right, Once the smoke cleared i noticed the logo, you know that means this must be the new skulltrail, that logo is proof, but i am not sure the legality of composing new skulltrails from old skulltrail parts, but i guess that is going green, wait, green, isn' that Nvidia, no that must be swag, wait, what if a skulltrail reallly isn't a skulltrail but a new skulltrail, Whoooo, that just blows my mind, dude


----------



## Disparia (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, yeah, Skulltrail.

Picture unrelated.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 18, 2009)

whoooo


----------



## niko084 (Feb 18, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> ISA FTW!



That's PCI-X buddy, used a lot for big raid controllers among other things 

For the other posts I have seen-
As for the Dual I7's trust me they have their purpose!
I have 5 servers at work with dual quads in them. I also recently sent out a workstation for a guy that does serious video editing that got dual quads and SLI.

They very well have their purpose, you just need to be in the situation to use it.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think Intel didnt really think theyre design thru thouroughly.
> 11x 1366 slots, but only 2x ddr3 slots. IDK



Some systems are not ram intensive while they do need massive amounts of processing power... Remember you guys are not looking at standard issue desktop stuff anymore, its designed for a particular type of use.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 19, 2009)

Get your 'eight' another way,








			
				Supermicro said:
			
		

> SAN JOSE, Calif., February 18, 2009 - Super Micro Computer, Inc. (NASDAQ: SMCI), a leader in application-optimized, high performance server solutions, today announced that the company will unveil its new 2U Twin2 (Twin Squared) family of servers at CeBIT 2009 in Hannover, Germany, March 3-8, Hall 21, Stand C72. Building upon its innovative 1U Twin™ server technology, Supermicro’s high-density 2U Twin2 architecture achieves breakthrough x86 server performance-per-watt (353 GFLOPS/kW*) and performance-per-dollar while facilitating easy maintenance.



Nice. Though if I replaced my 4 2U servers with a Twin2U2 my rack wouldn't look as impressive 

More here.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 19, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Some systems are not ram intensive while they do need massive amounts of processing power... Remember you guys are looking at standard issue *PhotoChop* stuff , its designed for a particular type of use.



Fixed :}


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 19, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Fixed :}



I was wondering myself if he actually bought into that Chop, lol


----------



## stasdm (Mar 2, 2009)

Really have not seen any useful (non-server) Nehalem EP board - all "new" (exept for Intel's) are modified AMD-based.

And NO ONE full-feature Nehalem EP (dual x58 or new 36 PCIe lanes northbridge).

Where are workstation boards?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 2, 2009)

+1 to that!

Intel's been teasing us with 36/72 PCIe lane setups for quite awhile now.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 2, 2009)

OMFG!!! I want all of em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2009)

stasdm said:


> Where are workstation boards?


You're looking at it.  This is dual processor without the penalty of fully buffered DIMMs (which aren't out yet).


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 2, 2009)

Did they just post up a pic of an L1N64-SLI mobo?

That's what the Asus pic is, as that's what I'm running.


----------



## stasdm (Mar 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're looking at it.  This is dual processor without the penalty of fully buffered DIMMs (which aren't out yet).



Those are bad ideas of server boards (fit for SQL servers only) - no use even for any other server use - ultra-fast processors with very thin storage access.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Has there been any word of putting the Lucid chip on the new board?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're looking at it.  This is dual processor without the penalty of fully buffered DIMMs (which aren't out yet).



Yes, I think that is right. Unless the Nehalem-EP has a fundamentally different internal design (viz memory controller) then it will be FORCED to use regular DDR3. Why? Because no longer can it use a "different chipset" for the memory, since the memory controller is now on-die.

If this is true, then the Nehalem-EP will kick some whoopass.


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2009)

Duffman said:


> Parallel port FTW!



indeed


----------



## stasdm (Mar 3, 2009)

At last someting worth Nehalem-EP power: Supermicro X8DAH+ 
Would be quite sad if it has only one x58 and really is 3 x x8 + 4 x x4​
_(though I'd preffer it to be 20-slots wide - a couple of each  PCI / PCI-X / PCIe x1 slots would not be a surplus - and could allow more overclockable configuration)_ 

Alredy at Supermicro site - great rig!


----------



## stasdm (Mar 3, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Get your 'eight' another way,



the Nehalem boards (FB Infiniband, CX4 Infiniband, no IB). Exellent for SQL server (or server based RAM-drive to be used by workstation or SQL server). From2U Twin2 Solution


----------

